
Talking C++: An Interview with Bjarne Stroustrup - signa11
https://news.codecademy.com/bjarne-stroustrup-interview/
======
mikece
What percentage of developers still learn C++? I did a semester of C in
college but have been in VB, C#, Java, and JavaScript since, with a brief
foray in Objective C on an iOS project. At the time I asked someone who was o
to low level languages if it was better to learn C or C++ these days and I was
told “C++ 2017” which might be fine if you never have to use legacy C++... or
would learning C++ 2017 allow one to be productive in older Code bases as
well? The idea of being able to write in a high level language to get
something done quickly and then rewrite the areas in C++ that are the
performance bottlenecks is very appealing to me.

------
sonnynomnom
what a legend

